# New Field Archery Course in Ontario... Elmira



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

Cool, this is something that is going to happen this year?


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Oh ya.... Just have to get out and lay it out now. Got the money for butts. It's always a challenge to find the right place to place targets but we can get it done.


----------



## Footed Shaft (Jul 10, 2002)

Not a member, but let me know when you need a hand putting in the butts.
Bill


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Great news Chris. I assume the new butts are going to be white Tentest.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

any body have good plans for ten test butts as need to make some for our new range pics help lots and what you are using to compress the tentest thanks...


----------



## Footed Shaft (Jul 10, 2002)

PM Chris, he sent me some pics of the butts he is going to be building, yesterday. They look awesome!!!
Bill


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

They will be awsaome!!
Will look like the ones on cover of OAA book.
Cant wait till I have to pick some of these butts up for delivery!
It's gonna be SWEET!!


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

what are the butts made of


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Bernie, the Butts are Pressure Treated wood and Natural Ten Test. Ten Test can't have Tar on it. I can show you one any time you are interested.

Chris


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

This is a great reason to get me to join Elmira.... I can finally go shooting with Chris again... Me on 3d targets and Chris can shoot field :wink:


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

I may even bring out my 3D bow and play with you also....


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

araz2114 said:


> I may even bring out my 3D bow and play with you also....


I'll hold you to that... or try...


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Are you going to pull my arrows if I come shoot at Elmira Chris? I love Tentest.


----------



## G Skinner (Jan 23, 2012)

WHERE DO I SIGN UP ?? 
Glen


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Glen, PM me if you want more info about Elmira Club.

Chris


----------



## Footed Shaft (Jul 10, 2002)

Without a white spot to aim at how u ever going to hit a 3-d target araz ??!!! 
 
Bill


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

Footed Shaft said:


> Without a white spot to aim at how u ever going to hit a 3-d target araz ??!!!
> 
> Bill


:wink: he does OK... when he knows how far away things are... and he can see over the grass and shrubs...


----------



## Footed Shaft (Jul 10, 2002)

Grass and shrubs must be short  lol
Bill


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

any news.looking forward to shooting your new course.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Bernie, we have started laying it out. I have Sean coming in a couple of weeks to help me finalize where things should go. The lumber yard is putting together the quote right now. I have built the "jig" for the building of the targets butts so they can all be identical. 

Also going on is laying out an Airgun Field course. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Field_Target Hopefully in conjunction with the Archery Field course. We used to have it at our club but it got shut down. Now with new regulations we are hopeful that it can proceed again. 

Needless to say, these are busy times at the club. 

I hope to have one field shoot at our club. I will post it when it gets going.

Thank you,

Chris


----------



## Footed Shaft (Jul 10, 2002)

Fingers crossed on the airgun field course buddy


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

would the airgun course be 495fps limit


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

In conjunction with the field archery course ? Will this be on a different target butt?


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

No the air gun course will be over 500... We can shoot under 500 anywhere... they aren't firearms. 

Yes in conjunction with some of the field archery targets... they shoot metal targets that fall down when hit. Then you pull a string to re-set the target. The guys that shoot this have very cool guns.


----------

